# Hệ thống Điện > Spindle >  Spin không quay !

## Phạm Thành Nam

Tình hình máy em đang chạy thì con spin nó lăn ra ntn. bác nào chỉ giáo giúp em với  :Frown: 


hiện tại bật điện lên thỉ nó chỉ hú chứ không quay !
thank !
còn đây là hình ảnh lúc khởi động biến tần 


update 28-7
TÌnh hình là em đã test như các bác là tháo các dây ra.
và theo phỏng đoán của em thì ko phải do dây.
em đã đảo dây các kiểu thì cứ cặp dây nào đấu cùng cổng U thì đều không hú luôn.
Đính kèm 43042

----------


## nhatson

> Tình hình máy em đang chạy thì con spin nó lăn ra ntn. bác nào chỉ giáo giúp em với 
> 
> 
> hiện tại bật điện lên thỉ nó chỉ hú chứ không quay !
> thank !


khả năng dứt 1 dây từ btần ra motor

----------


## Phạm Thành Nam

> khả năng dứt 1 dây từ btần ra motor


có 3 dây em kiểm tra ko dứt bác ơi.

----------


## Bongmayquathem

Bác đo từng cặp dây của spindle xem có dây nào đứt không ạ ? Kiếm cái biến tần khác kiểm tra xem motor có chạy ko. Rồi kiếm cái motor khác kiểm tra biến tần có tốt ko. Nói chung là kiểm tra dần để loại trừ nguyên nhân vì đâu. Chứ bác hỏi chung chung vậy khó đoán bệnh lắm.

----------

Phạm Thành Nam

----------


## Nam CNC

chỉ hú chứ không quay thì khả năng tần số tăng lên quá cao , roto không đáp ứng được nên nghe tiếng hú chớ không quay . Kiểm tra tần số và điện áp chỉnh trong biến tần đúng chưa , phải đúng với thông số trên tag spindle ? chỉnh lại thời gian tăng tốc cho chậm lại 1 tí.

----------

Bongmayquathem

----------


## emptyhb

Nếu spindle và biến tần đang sử dụng bình thường thì bị như vậy thì xem lại dây dẫn nối từ biến tần sang spindle, khả năng cao là đứt 1 dây.

----------

Phạm Thành Nam

----------


## Phạm Thành Nam

> chỉ hú chứ không quay thì khả năng tần số tăng lên quá cao , roto không đáp ứng được nên nghe tiếng hú chớ không quay . Kiểm tra tần số và điện áp chỉnh trong biến tần đúng chưa , phải đúng với thông số trên tag spindle ? chỉnh lại thời gian tăng tốc cho chậm lại 1 tí.


bác ơi nó đang chạy bình thường tự nhiên tịt cơ !

----------


## emptyhb

Bác lấy tay xoay trục spin, đồng thời ấn chạy biến tần xem được không?

----------

Phạm Thành Nam

----------


## minhdt_cdt10

Em nghĩ có lẽ do anh để thời gian tăng tốc nhanh quá ko. Thấy bật run biến tần cái mà ào phát lên 400hz ùi. Cái này gia tốc tăng chắc cỡ 0.5s quá. :-)

----------

natuanct, Phạm Thành Nam

----------


## CKD

Đứt dây thôi, đứt chìm nên chạy tới chạy lui nó bị mất phase. Khi dừng do thì vẫn thông.

Spindle motor lồng sóc... nên tăng tốc nhanh chậm có ảnh hưởng gì đâu. Nếu đủ phase thì tăng tốc nhanh quá cùng lắm là OL, không thì nó vẫn bắt kịp tần số thôi.
Còn mấy dòng motor lõi nam châm thì không chắc.. vì nó phụ thuộc nhiều vào VFD.

----------

Phạm Thành Nam

----------


## nhatson

> có 3 dây em kiểm tra ko dứt bác ơi.


dây ko tốt chuyển động nó ko dứt mà bị rạn bề mặt
biên tần chạy tần số sóng mang 16khz, no` cần sợi dây có bề mặt sợi đồng hoàn hảo>> đo thi vẫn thông mà chạy thì ko được
trường hợp này tương tự với dây loa, có  nhug sợi nó cứ rột rẹt mặc dù đo thì thông

----------

CNC FANUC, Phạm Thành Nam

----------


## CNC abc

> dây ko tốt chuyển động nó ko dứt mà bị rạn bề mặt
> biên tần chạy tần số sóng mang 16khz, no` cần sợi dây có bề mặt sợi đồng hoàn hảo>> đo thi vẫn thông mà chạy thì ko được
> trường hợp này tương tự với dây loa, có  nhug sợi nó cứ rột rẹt mặc dù đo thì thông


Em nghĩ có thể bác nhầm
Tần số sóng mang 16kHz là tần số tối đa, ít ai set tới tần số đó, thường chỉ set từ 3-5kHz thôi.
Tuy nhiên tần số sóng mang là để tổng hợp thành sóng sin 3 pha. Khi đó sóng sin xuất ra tần số chỉ từ 0-400Hz thôi nên loại trừ vụ hiệu ứng bề mặt.
Tks!

----------

Phạm Thành Nam

----------


## nhatson

> Em nghĩ có thể bác nhầm
> Tần số sóng mang 16kHz là tần số tối đa, ít ai set tới tần số đó, thường chỉ set từ 3-5kHz thôi.
> Tuy nhiên tần số sống mang là để tổng hợp thành sóng sin 3 pha. Khi đó sóng sin xuất ra tần số chỉ từ 0-400Hz thôi nên loại trừ vụ hiệu ứng bề mặt.
> Tks!


defaut thường là 12khz
dây ở dây dở òm, cụ cú ngồi gập 200 300 lần là nguy cơ chập chờn ah
trường hợp bác chủ em nghĩ do dây lả chính

còn dây vfd nếu có thể chọn còn gì bằng
Introduction Choosing the Right Cable for Your Variable Frequency Drive (VFD 
https://www.google.com.vn/url?sa=t&s...b_d7UGv-jr-Wug

----------

Phạm Thành Nam

----------


## CKD

Tớ chả quan tâm đến hiệu ứng bề mặt.
Nếu spindle chập chờn thì chỉ có mấy việc phải test.
- Đo lại trở kháng của 3 cuộn nếu có VOM. Đo ở chân spindle và cả ở đầu nối vào VFD (có dây dẫn).
- Thay dây khác kiểm tra, cứ để lòng thòng để test.. đúng bệnh thì thay hẵn vào.
- Nếu vẫn bị thì đổi motor hoặc VFD để kiểm tra chéo.

Phần lớn trường hợp là dây có vấn đề. Rất ít trường hợp do biến tần vì nếu do biến tần thì thường biến tần phải báo lỗi.

----------

haignition, Phạm Thành Nam

----------


## Phạm Thành Nam

Để em ra chợ trời mua đoạn dây khác về test xem ntn !

----------


## nhatson

> Để em ra chợ trời mua đoạn dây khác về test xem ntn !


lấy bừa mấy cọng cadivi mềm hàn vô test là được mà

----------


## Phạm Thành Nam

> lấy bừa mấy cọng cadivi mềm hàn vô test là được mà


Thấy các bác bảo dây không ổn thì không chạy được  :Frown:  hoang mang quá  :Frown:

----------


## Phạm Thành Nam

Mà có cụ nào gần Văn điển không qua giúp em 1 tay với, đang cần nó mà nó lăn ra dỗi thế này mệt quá  :Frown: ( Mà em ko phải thợ nữa, toàn tự mò đâm ra lâu kinh  :Frown:

----------


## nhatson

> Thấy các bác bảo dây không ổn thì không chạy được  hoang mang quá


dây trên máy no chuyển động , giống như mình bẻ dây vậy, dây ko tôt` nó sẽ out , như trường hợp bác đo vẩn thông mà chạy thì ko chạy chẳng hạn

----------

Phạm Thành Nam

----------


## cuongmay

Có vẻ bác nhatson phóng đại vấn đề quá rồi.điện áp trên 200v nó còn muốn khè hồ quang nối dính cả chỗ đứt ấy chứ rạn dây ăn thua chi mô. sửa máy cnc mình chỉ gặp tình trạng gãy dây bình thường đo thì lên nhưng xy chạy tới đúng chỗ đứt là nó tịt thôi .

----------


## Phạm Thành Nam

> Có vẻ bác nhatson phóng đại vấn đề quá rồi.điện áp trên 200v nó còn muốn khè hồ quang nối dính cả chỗ đứt ấy chứ rạn dây ăn thua chi mô. sửa máy cnc mình chỉ gặp tình trạng gãy dây bình thường đo thì lên nhưng xy chạy tới đúng chỗ đứt là nó tịt thôi .


hiện tại em thảo dây ra đo chạy bình thường. để tối về em thay dây khác xem ntn ! cứ thay dây điện 1.5 bình thường cũng đc ạ !

----------


## nhatson

> hiện tại em thảo dây ra đo chạy bình thường. để tối về em thay dây khác xem ntn ! cứ thay dây điện 1.5 bình thường cũng đc ạ !


dây càng mềm càng tôt, càng nhiều sợi càng tốt

----------


## nhatson

> Có vẻ bác nhatson phóng đại vấn đề quá rồi.điện áp trên 200v nó còn muốn khè hồ quang nối dính cả chỗ đứt ấy chứ rạn dây ăn thua chi mô. sửa máy cnc mình chỉ gặp tình trạng gãy dây bình thường đo thì lên nhưng xy chạy tới đúng chỗ đứt là nó tịt thôi .


bác lấy cọng dây cadivi mềm bẻ wa bẻ lại roài cắm vào ampli loa, nó sẽ bị kêu rột rẹt rột rệt.3
 dây loa loại tốt cũng sẻ bị khi bẻ nhưng lâu hơn
hệ thông tin cậy em nghĩ cần loại trừ nhiều nhât` những khả năng gây lỗi

----------


## IRF945

> Mà có cụ nào gần Văn điển không qua giúp em 1 tay với, đang cần nó mà nó lăn ra dỗi thế này mệt quá ( Mà em ko phải thợ nữa, toàn tự mò đâm ra lâu kinh


bác test bằng cách này. lấy dây spin ra. nó 3 dây. 
bác nối 2 trong 3 dây vào điện 220v quay tay xem nó quay không(cái này gọi là đề bằng cơm) lần lượt hoán đổi 2 trong 3 dây hộ em rồi báo cáo em

----------

CNC FANUC

----------


## cuongmay

cụ chỉ cách này cho khói um nhà.

----------


## IRF945

> cụ chỉ cách này cho khói um nhà.


cụ cứ đùa. chạy được đấy ko hề hấn gì đâu. đửng có dọa.

----------


## CKD

> bác test bằng cách này. lấy dây spin ra. nó 3 dây. 
> bác nối 2 trong 3 dây vào điện 220v quay tay xem nó quay không(cái này gọi là đề bằng cơm) lần lượt hoán đổi 2 trong 3 dây hộ em rồi báo cáo em


Test xong báo cáo là có khói  :Smile: 
Sau đó giải pháp mua mới sẽ loại trừ được trường hợp Spindle bị cháy coil.

Các cụ lưu ý, Spindle nhà ta hay dùng có tần số bèo nhèo cũng >120Hz, cho gỗ thông dụng là 400Hz, thậm chí dòng siêu cao tốc là >1000Hz. Các cụ cắm thẳng vào 220/380V 50Hz thì chắc chắn có khói đó ạ.

----------


## lekimhung

Chắc cụ ấy nói là tháo lần lượt từng pha ngay biến tần ấy mà. Thử là ra ngay đức pha nào liền.

----------


## biết tuốt

biến tần không thèm báo lỗi nữa thì cũng khó đoán 
1 là xoay tay xem có nhẹ không, sợ bị kẹt vòng bi , nếu không kẹt kiếm con bt khác thử xem

----------


## CNC abc

> Chắc cụ ấy nói là tháo lần lượt từng pha ngay biến tần ấy mà. Thử là ra ngay đức pha nào liền.


Có lý
- Tháo từng pha ngay đầu ra của biến tần.
Nếu đứt 1 pha thì sẽ có hiện tượng sau: Có 2 dây mà khi tháo 1 trong 2 ra thì spin im ru không còn hú nữa, pha còn lại khi tháo ra vẫn hú như thường. 
- Trong trường hợp này pha tháo ra vẫn hú là pha bị đứt.

----------


## Phạm Thành Nam

TÌnh hình là em đã test như các bác là tháo các dây ra.
và theo phỏng đoán của em thì ko phải do dây.
em đã đảo dây các kiểu thì cứ cặp dây nào đấu cùng cổng U thì đều không hú luôn.

----------


## CNC abc

> TÌnh hình là em đã test như các bác là tháo các dây ra.
> và theo phỏng đoán của em thì ko phải do dây.
> em đã đảo dây các kiểu thì cứ cặp dây nào đấu cùng cổng U thì đều không hú luôn.


Vậy khả na9ng biến tần bị hư ngõ ra U.

----------


## Phạm Thành Nam

> Vậy khả na9ng biến tần bị hư ngõ ra U.


bung ra mò hay có ai nhận xử nó ko cụ !

----------


## MinhPT

> bung ra mò hay có ai nhận xử nó ko cụ !


Lấy đồng hồ đo điện áp ra giữa 3 chân ra xem bao nhiêu V và bao nhiêu Hz, lúc đo tháo dây nối vào spindle.

----------


## dungtb

mất pha nên nó hú như thế , bác kiểm tra dây ngoài ko đứt thì có thể bên trong spin , có thể chỗ hàn chập chờn lên như vây

----------

